# Need Information for Visa



## g_tat

I am an indian and I have to go to germany for attending f2f interview.

which visa I have to apply ? what are the documents required for the same ? 
How much time would it take ?

Right now I dont have invitation letter from the consultant . Can any one provide me the format of the invitation letter ?
what information is required within the invitation letter?
It would be helpful if I can get some information asap..


----------



## liju84

You should apply for business visa. There is another thread in the forum where a person has got this visa for interview .check with him.also you can check the German consulate website


----------



## enlighten.life

g_tat said:


> I am an indian and I have to go to germany for attending f2f interview.
> 
> which visa I have to apply ? what are the documents required for the same ?
> How much time would it take ?
> 
> Right now I dont have invitation letter from the consultant . Can any one provide me the format of the invitation letter ?
> what information is required within the invitation letter?
> It would be helpful if I can get some information asap..



Hi g_tat 
u have to apply for employment visa. if you have invitation letter or some sort of commitment from the interviewer.
Employment visa:- http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3137364/Daten/3961398/employment.pdf
If not, then u have apply for job seeker visa, where u can get a residency permit to stay and find jobs in germany for 6months
Job seeker visa:- http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/4060726/Daten/4215627/jobseeker.pdf
Here is the link which gives the exact list of documents to be submitted to the German embassy.
U have to take an appointment with the embassy and appear to their interview.
Best of Luck....
Suri....


----------



## g_tat

hi agree that I have to apply for businuess visa. Can anyone tell me what kind of invitation letter is required.
does the letter need any signature or something special format ?

I still didnt get the invitation letter , though invitation is on mail . May I ask them for any invitation letter specifically ?


----------



## enlighten.life

g_tat said:


> hi agree that I have to apply for businuess visa. Can anyone tell me what kind of invitation letter is required.
> does the letter need any signature or something special format ?
> 
> I still didnt get the invitation letter , though invitation is on mail . May I ask them for any invitation letter specifically ?


Yes u can ask them for a specific "invitation letter" for application to german emabassy. 

the intivation letter should include the company details, its registration with the federal employment agency in germany including their registration no.
and ur details including passport no and date of birth 
Good luck...

Suri...


----------



## nfs99

Hi g_tat,

Congratulations on your F2F interview call. I applied for a business visa last week and got it stamped in a day at the Chennai Consulate. Here is the list of documents that you will need

* Invite Letter from the company in Germany (scan copy is fine)
* Leave Letter in original from the company that you are working in in India (original)
* Flight Ticket confirmations
* Accommodation Confirmation
* Insurance 
* Pay Slips x 3 Months
* IT Returns x 3 Years
* Bank Statement from the bank (original)
* A cover letter from you stating the purpose of the trip and the duration (original)

*Following was the response that I got from Chennai Consulate*



> Dear Madam / Sir,
> 
> Please apply for a business visa . You will have an invitation letter confirming your face to face interview with dates and cost coverage mentioned. Please enclose that letter and also a leave letter from your current employer. You do not have to provide the financial documents and registration certificate of your current employer. All other documents as per the business category checklist are mandatory.
> 
> Regards,
> Visa Section
> German Consulate Chennai


----------



## g_tat

nfs99 said:


> Hi g_tat,
> 
> Congratulations on your F2F interview call. I applied for a business visa last week and got it stamped in a day at the Chennai Consulate. Here is the list of documents that you will need
> 
> * Invite Letter from the company in Germany (scan copy is fine)
> * Leave Letter in original from the company that you are working in in India (original)
> * Flight Ticket confirmations
> * Accommodation Confirmation
> * Insurance
> * Pay Slips x 3 Months
> * IT Returns x 3 Years
> * Bank Statement from the bank (original)
> * A cover letter from you stating the purpose of the trip and the duration (original)
> 
> *Following was the response that I got from Chennai Consulate*






hi nsf99

Thanks for the mail. 
But , I will be thankful if you can solve my following queries : 

1. The company has given me the tentative date in first week of august. Though , final dates will be communicated in the next week. So I wait till the dates are not with me ? I have heard that we have to apply 15 days prior in advance ...


2. secondly , the company is start up . They are curious about the format of invitation letter. what information is needed in that letter ? who will be the issuing person as they dont have any HR department . I am in touch with product manager only. Does any signature needed ?

3. thirdly , how I can get leave letter from my current organization . How I can tell that I am going for an interview ...They will not issue me any letter in such case ....

can u share me the format of the leave letter / invitation letter .... ( on my personal mail ..) 

Best wishes ...


----------



## nfs99

Answers to your questions

#1
Chennai Consulate takes about 3 days max (unofficial) to process the visas, in my case it was just one day. I was also lucky enough to get it without any visa interview. But make sure you apply atleast 10 days ahead. Everything depends on your local consulate. Where are you applying from?

#2
The format is simple, the letter will be addressed to your local consulate, should be sent on the company letter head. I will just say -- we would like to invite so and so for the purpose of attending face-to-face interview and we will bear all expenses -- with seal and signature. Signature of HR dept will be sufficient I guess, but I don't know if the company is too small, maybe someone at c-level can sign.
Same invite letter - http://www.a1passportandvisa.com/forms/Sample_Business_Invitation_Letter.pdf

#3
This is a tricky one, ofcourse you cannot say you are going to attend an interview. In my case I did because I was in notice period  . Maybe you can mention you are going to attend some conference or going out with friends. Non need to mention the purpose of visit on the leave letter. The best sample I have found on the internet is this - http://www.linkvisa.com/letter/leaveletter.doc

#4
This in more you will need as a cover letter for the visa
Schengen Visa Application Sample Cover Letter - Bespoke solutions for the investor in Portugal

All the best!


----------



## g_tat

dear nsf99 ,

thanks for the mail once again.But getting a leave letter seems to be a very tricky task and almost impossible in my case ....is there any work around ?


----------



## g_tat

additionally , I got business visa last year when I was on official trip .Can it compensate leave letter ?


----------



## nfs99

I really don't know if there are any workarounds. I tried to submit my application through a travel agent, initially with a print out of the email approval, but apparently the staff at VFS said that they will accept the application with *a remark for the leave letter not being in original*. I didn't want to take chances, so I went back to my company got a formal leave letter and applied with the same. Maybe you can try with the email approval (Make sure that your approval email (or) the confirmation email from your HRMS doesn't contain a contradicting leave reason. Leave reasons like personal/travelling would be fine I believe). 

I too had a couple of Schengen Business/C type stampings before, I don't think they make any difference. Atleast for Schengen Visa, each visa stamping is handled on a case-to-case basis.

If you are in doubt, always ask the consulate, they will definitely help you out.


----------



## g_tat

nfs99 said:


> I really don't know if there are any workarounds. I tried to submit my application through a travel agent, initially with a print out of the email approval, but apparently the staff at VFS said that they will accept the application with *a remark for the leave letter not being in original*. I didn't want to take chances, so I went back to my company got a formal leave letter and applied with the same. Maybe you can try with the email approval (Make sure that your approval email (or) the confirmation email from your HRMS doesn't contain a contradicting leave reason. Leave reasons like personal/travelling would be fine I believe).
> 
> I too had a couple of Schengen Business/C type stampings before, I don't think they make any difference. Atleast for Schengen Visa, each visa stamping is handled on a case-to-case basis.
> 
> If you are in doubt, always ask the consulate, they will definitely help you out.


from the site (http://www.indiadiplo.de) I got the checklist which says about one document known as "Certificate of Incorporation of the company" - what exactly is this document ?....Is it something related with current organisation or for the company which I am visiting 

Please suggest


----------



## nfs99

Technically speaking, it is a certificate that needs to be issued by the company that your are currently working with, I have applied for schengen biz visas before, it was never needed. But In this case, the embassy has clearly pointed that no company related documents will be needed. So no worries.

If necessary, mention the same in your cover letter saying that - you have not provided any company related documents because, the purpose is to attend a job interview.


----------

